# [SOLVED] Fullscreen and mouse problem in Battlefield 3



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I run the game in full screen, the mouse does not work in menu and HUD is not displayed when playing.When I play it in windowed mode,it runs well.I disabled Windows Aero also,the problem persists.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Fullscreen and mouse problem in Battlefield 3*

From what I have read this is apparantly a bug in the latest patch for the game as there seem to be alot of people having the same issue with the mouse not working correctly in the menu on fullscreen. 
I am hopeful that Dice will fix that problem in a new patch. However what you can try to do for now is to right click on bf3.exe or the shortcut on your desktop and then go to the "compability tab" and then check the "Disable display scaling on high DPI settings" box and save. 

Hopefully that will work. If not you could have a look at this page: Mouse problem - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 and see if some of the players solution there will help.


----------



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Fullscreen and mouse problem in Battlefield 3*

I downloaded Ralmware BF3 Tools, it fixed the problem.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats great news. Glad to hear your problem has been resolved. :smile:


----------

